# Head wind and tail wind do you see it changing your poi?



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Absolutely. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds backwards, but always heard to cut yardage in a head wind, and add with a tail wind. I am no wind shooter, so no guarantees on "stuff" I heard.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

The 2013 Welsh Masters course had a number of long shots uphill where the uphill was basically a cliff face (it had been a quarry). Perhaps if the wind was coming over top the the cliff wall towards the archer, it would be pushing down the rock face. That downward pressure would require you to add yardage. Conversely, if the wind was at your back facing the cliff face, it would produce a high pressure pocket and get pushed upward, requiring you to cut yards. I haven't watched the entire shoot, but it didn't seem that windy - at least the first day - but you could see that the course was elevated quite a bit over the surrounding country side. Some panoramic vistas.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Im going with your thoughts praeger, I do see what your saying and it would effect more then a tailwind or a head wind.


----------



## Domingo (Jun 19, 2015)

The reason head and tail wind has very little impact on the POI of bullets is that bullets determine their path in response to drag force, not lift. This same phenomenon is at play with arrows. Head wind changes reorients the drag vector during ascent and descent such that the net effect on POI is very small. This feels paradoxical because the natural tendency is to think that the wind "pushes" the projectile from the sides, but, to a first approximation, this doesn't happen with a stabilized projectile.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Remember one other thing...Warm air rises, cold air falls.
On super steep shots, WIND isn't the first concern...body angle is more of an issue. Uphill when steep, you tend to first overdraw some and secondly even if you bend at the waist, you still tend to push the bow out the top. I think more of the effect is from this than the wind for uphill/downhill.
I've heard varying opinions for "target" or FITA style shooting where you are in an open field. I've heard, and had some impact changes shooting a tad higher with a direct or quartering tail wind (from the shooter to the target) and a tad lower with a direct or quartering wind blowing from the target to the shooter. Shooting larger diameter arrows with larger vanes or feathers would tend to perhaps increase this effect. Remember, bullets don't have rear wings on them, haha! There could be other variables as well.
The best thing to do is to get out there and practice in those windy conditions, super steep hills, rather than going by what people tell you "should" happen. Especially with uphill and downhill, you need to know how YOU and your "form" react to those situations. You also need to know how YOU react to the headwind/tailwind situations too.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------

